# How often do you bath your Golden?



## mullietucksmom

My husband and I go around and around... I have always been told you only bath a Golden when she is DIRTY. My husband says Skye should have a bath every 6 to 8 weeks.. I tried to tell him to many baths takes the oils from her fur and my every other day of brushing is better for her coat then a bath..
Skye is our fourth Golden I'm care giver. I'm the one that holds them when I lose them....I'm the one that reads, studies, and ask tons of questions.
Any way..now he says, and I have no ideal where he has read this...when I have a libaray on Goldens.. I know he isn't reading our books... He says he heard...or read...or was told by who knows who...that dogs need to get a bath every 6 to 8 weeks...

_So...how often do you bath your Goldens?????_


----------



## jwemt81

Ours are bathed once every 2-3 weeks, although our young puppy, Tyson, has been getting bathed almost weekly lately since he always come in super muddy now that it's almost spring, but our two adult dogs have baths once or twice a month. It helps get the dead fur out and conditions their coats.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

I only bath when its needed, But i brush weekly.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I go the low maintenance route with my guys. They get baths only when they get really dirty. Maybe once or twice a year. They do a lot of swimming year round. I do try to use the undercoat rake and brush them weekly.


----------



## Packleader

If you use a good shampoo you can bathe them weekly if you want. I do that for the 2 that are being shown and the other 2 I try to not to go longer than 2wks. They run in the fields and get really dirty especially if they find water. Plus a couple of them are bed bums and I prefer not waking up with mud clots in the bed!!


----------



## RedDogs

The 'few baths' thing is mostly due to shampoos being really harsh in the past. These days that's not an issue. Some people are still set on few baths (...hah..I don't blame them!). My dogs got washed a few times a year... then I spent a few years working in a groom shop. "Clean" dogs and "dirty" dogs feel really different. "Dirty" is not just about visible mud or dirt but the texture of the coat. I quickly learned to 'feel' the difference and I learned there's a very obvious texture difference between a dog washed once and a dog washed twice (not so much between washes 2 and 3).

Now that I'm not at a groom shop, it's a pain to bathe frequently and my dogs aren't getting thier every 1-2 week baths, but I sure wish they could when I pet them! When we do wash, mixing the shampoo in a water bottle with some warm water and shaking it up helps disperse it... we wet the dog, scrub, rinse, scrub with shampoo again, and do a ton of final rinses. That second wash makes a huge difference!

Wash as often as you want. The brushing is what helps with the hair....but for smell/texture...the bathing can be important. Some dogs have coats that need it more than others, and sometimes it's lifestyle. In the summer we get more baths...the swimming makes the dogs smell like fish and I don't want THAT in my bed!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I try to bathe them weekly ( just did so today), but sometimes it stretches out to 2 weeks... never more. Bathing with a good shampoo and rinsing completely is actually good for the coat and skin. Show dogs are often bathed even more often to be in top shape. My dogs share my bed, and they wouldn't if they weren't bathed often.


----------



## fostermom

I bathe about every 3-4 weeks, and that's only because both goldens have therapy dog visits at least every other week. They don't stink, but they do start to feel a bit dirty. I am always surprised by the amount of dirt that washes off when I rinse them!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Molly usually gets a bath once a month in summer. And only once or twice during all winter. Also, I brush her everyday!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Duke was bathed weekly and sometimes 2x/week with "Relief" shampoo due to his skin allergies. Also, he was brushed almost daily just because I loved to brush him.

His coat was beautiful IMHO. One thing that I was grateful for was that, in batheing often your hands are in places not normally in during every day life and although my hands were on him constantly, I did not feel the first lymph node until it was the size of a golf ball. I have the bath to be grateful for. 

Not that we should live in fear, but even brushing him daily I missed it until it got that big. Which, those nodes can grow at an alarming rate so probably grew that big in a week. Just my opinion.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I only give Eleanor a bath when she is dirty or smelly. I do comb or rake her out a couple times a week.


----------



## Muddypaws

If I went with "only when they are dirty" it would be daily.... :uhoh:

I try for every two weeks, but sometimes it's three. They need one right now and that was before they "rolled" in the mud this morning! :doh:


----------



## esSJay

It depends how dirty/smelly/muddy Molson is. As a puppy he was bathed weekly mostly to get him used to baths early on, and also because it was much easier to do! Now that he's 13 months old, he gets one about every 2½ weeks.


----------



## janine

My guys get baths about every 2 weeks...but lately because of the mud in the backyard they are getting foot, leg, and underbelly bath at least once a day. Will my backyard ever dry out??? Also they get brushed almost everyday.


----------



## Jerseygirl

I brush them a few times a week and once a week very thoroughly. Especially this time of year when they shed like crazy!
Bathing depends...They love to roll in stinky stuff and on our 20 acre property there is always some nice fresh coyote poop to find...:yuck:So yeah, then I bath them with shampoo.
When they are muddy I usually rinse them off just with water.
I think when you brush out the dead hair regularly they tend to smell a lot less.


----------



## GoldenSail

At least once a week--but I am going to show mine. She goes swimming regularly throughout the week though and can come back quite dirty. I was just rinsing, but wasn't happy about how much dirt I was getting out so I have resorted to shampoo just where she is extra dirty--so that means she can get a few in a week. She's very good about climbing in the bath for me though....

I actually am getting addicted to having a clean dog. Over the holidays if she went more than a week without a bath I could feel it in her coat and wanted to give her a bath, lol. Nothing like snuggling with a clean, freshly bathed and good smelling dog. Mmm...


----------



## Ranger

I've only bathed Ranger once since I got him last May...I'm awful! He doesn't ever smell too "doggie" because of having no undercoat. Bathing him is easy - he loooves being massaged and fussed over but he hates the blow dryer so he's damp for awhile afterwards. We live in a chilly basement suite so I didn't want him to be uncomfortable in the winter. 

Now that it's getting warmer outside I should start bathing him more. Especially since it's so muddy and gross outside that I'm not letting him sleep in my bed anymore.


----------



## Willow52

Only when he's dirty...that can mean twice a day! He pretty much averages a bath once a week. Hank is a serious mud-daubber and where I live, the yard is mud unless it's frozen or we're having a summer drought. It hasn't ruined his coat at all, even with the winter dryness, his coat and skin are beautiful. I'm not sure if it's genetics, food or shampoo type, whatever it is works for him.

My answer...there's no magical number, bath whenever needed.

A side note - when Maggie was alive, she only got a bath 3 or 4 times a year. She hated baths and didn't really get muddy anyway. Her coat & skin were much dryer than Hank's. Maybe more baths would have helped?


----------



## Lucky's mom

In the summer I try to bath Lucky every two weeks. Its not so easy in the winter so he may get a bath at the vets once or twice within a 5 month period.

Lucky's skin and coat looks best and seems more healthy when he's bath often. I use a conditioner at the end and this helps too.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I usually bathe every 4-6 weeks, just depending on the weather (mud, rain, snow, etc.) and how stinky. I brush at least every other day, sometimes every day depending on how much hair I pull out of my mouth in the morning when I wake up.


----------



## BabyBear

We bath bear once every 2 weeks and brush him everyday.


----------



## msdogs1976

My old golden I bathed once a month. She would smell pretty bad if I didn't do it that often. Now my new labx, I have bathed just once in the 5+ months I have had him. And I plan to do it only when he needs it.


----------



## MillysMom

In the fall and winter Milly gets bathed every 2-2.5 weeks. In the summer she gets weekly baths. I brush her everyday, but she's less into the daily brushing. She LOVES her brushing after baths, though.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maggie gets a full bath once a month, but, gets her tootsies bathed of mud every night...just dipping them in the tub with 2 inches of water...she loves baths, though and would shower with us every day if we let her.


----------



## Ruby'smom

Ruby was due a bath but yesterday she decided she was ready for her bath there and then
we were minding our grandson who Ruby adores, he was having a bath and Ruby was watching they were sharing his bath toys William would give one to Ruby and Ruby would reluctantly give it him back and wait patiently to be offered another 
well we got Will out of the bath and Ruby jumped in we were so shocked as she is not a lover of bathtime but while she was in there she got the full works she smells all baby shampoo as thats all Baz had to hand in the spur of the moment lol


----------



## Ljilly28

I give the big dogs a bath when they are dirty or swim in the ocean. Tally gets a "spa" day before shows. Copley gets a bath every week with a trim and a blow dry. Everyone is brushed daily, with nails trimmed every other week.


----------



## perdie

I bathe Jamie probably once or twice a year, he's had skin problems so was advised not to bathe him wherever possible. Like you say it strips their coats of natural oils that condition the skin. His last bath was June 2009, but it is helpful that he likes to go into the lake for a wade around.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I bathe Griff only when he feels grimy. (He's recently taken to rolling outside.) I was just about to do it when we got a lot of rain. Between the rain and the good towel downs, he no longer needs the bath.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

They get baths every 2 weeks, and in the summer it will probably be weekly. They get brushed every day.


----------



## Dakota's Pal

To those of you who wash once in 3-4 weeks. If they come in dirty instead of actually washing them what do? Just rinse them off?


----------



## Mbottema

I bathe Sandy every week or week and half. But I also wipe her feet every time she comes in from a walk (the equivalent of taking her shoes off-I live in Japan). She is brushed out daily. I use a good shampoo and conditioner during the bath and a body spray between baths to keep her smelling good.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## kjohnstone82

i tend to only bath the dogs when they are really dirty or when they are down right smelly, this is usually on average every 2-3weeks id say. But Jasper gets brushed most days as well.


----------



## Wendy427

Renny gets a bath once a month. Brushed 3-4x/week. After playing at the dogpark, I have doggie wipes to use on his feet and usually his coat if there's lots of slobber from other dogs! :uhoh:


----------



## Max's Dad

Max gets groomed every one to two months. He gets brushed often.


----------



## Billabong

Every 6-8 weeks - brushed twice a week. 

He loves to be brushed but detests bath time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caemgen

every week on average...


----------



## MrsKuhn

When he stinks or is dirty. Other than that he gets rinsed off 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

About every 4-6 weeks, but they get brushed all the time. But have to say, love love love the feel of a freshly washed golden. They also look more 'glowy' !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## migs

Bath every 2-3 weeks. 
Groomed every 6 weeks.


----------



## Ripley16

Ripley is bathed once ever 2-4 weeks. We use a really good, mild shampoo, so it does not strip the coat of all oils. She always smells great and feels clean. My thought behind it is would I like to be stinky and muddy all of the time? I like to treat her like I would like someone to treat me if I were in her position


----------



## Hina

Bathed every 2-3 weeks. However, been busy lately, so we're around 5 weeks. She's a house dog so we like to keep her clean, especially if she's been out at a dog park or beach.


----------



## kellyguy

"My thought behind it is would I like to be stinky and muddy all of the time?"

My boys always acted indignant when they got their stink washed off.
Dog's love to roll in dead fish just to get the right amount of stink. They get bathed because it offends our sensibilities.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

I bathe Thor once a month, brush him daily and spot clean as needed. He doesn't ever stink to me. I may be biased.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

I bathe Thor every 4-6 weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

How did this old thread get resurrected? 

I bathe the show dogs once a week, and the house dogs when I can't stand them, which means usually once a week unless I'm just feeling lazy.


----------



## ktkins7

I bathe Ella as needed, which is usually anywhere between 3 and 6 weeks. Unless she does something to get really dirty or stinky. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

Once a month 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rac390

Brinkley got bathed once a month.


----------



## Melfice

About every three weeks but sometimes less. It depends if Rusty gets into mud or not haha


----------



## laprincessa

once a month, and on the third month he goes to the groomer


----------



## Mel

Mel goes to bath every 4 weeks. Paws and bottom wiped after every walk. I brush her often and even chop her excess fur off now and again (she doesn´t mind the croocked cut).


----------



## 1stGold13

When this happens... Otherwise about weekly right now but more for training and familiarization at this point rather than for need. Also brushed and or combed daily.


----------



## Daisy's dad

I must be horrible. I always subscribed to the less is more/only when they need it thing. Daisy probably gets 2 baths a year. She is not a fan of them and it's a pain in both our butts. She loves swimming though. Generally a good brushing gets the dirt out and she never really gets stinky.


----------



## 1stGold13

Daisy's dad said:


> I must be horrible. I always subscribed to the less is more/only when they need it thing. Daisy probably gets 2 baths a year. She is not a fan of them and it's a pain in both our butts. She loves swimming though. Generally a good brushing gets the dirt out and she never really gets stinky.


Not at all! :wavey: Previous dogs of mine, same as you. They were small dogs but not fans at all and it was quite the chore, they were short hair too so should have been even easier.
My personal theory this time is getting her extremely comfortable and used to it while she's a puppy to make it easier later. I think the biggest and best thing to do in general for Goldens is good brushing.


----------



## jennretz

I have them bathed about every 6 weeks. Paws get wiped off after every single trip outside. I brush them with a rake 2xday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora

Weekly baths.


----------



## Katduf

Every 3 weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrinkleyMom

Brink gets a bath every week to two weeks! We use gentle shampoo and since she is an extra snuggly, always in the bed, always on the couch kinda dog, I like the extra clean version!


----------



## GinnyinPA

Ben only gets bathed when he really needs it. He'll get hosed down if he gets in mud, and he gets to play in a creek every few weeks, but a full shampoo bath doesn't happen very often. I brush him two or three times a week. He doesn't shed all that much (compared to most goldens) but his tail and leg hair get tangled if I don't brush him out.


----------



## Claudia M

OMG - every 6 months or so unless they go swimming and that normally extends the bath times. Every now and them I use the Crown Royale spray and when they are dried from the pond I use the towels washed in their own shampoo (watered down).


----------



## Jamm

On average... once a month.. Sometimes more but always at least once.


----------



## Figtoria

Okay - Golden newbie here. And owner of long-coated dog newbie.

We have a creek nearby where we plan to walk our baby (when we get him in July) and I'm expecting at some point, he'll be IN the creek (not till after all his shots, obviously).

So when you get the stinking, wet dog home - what do you guys do?

Crate till dry? Straight to the bath? 

Seems like if we're there every day - he may need a bath everyday?

Thoughts?


----------



## Megora

Eh... I bathe once a week.

Daily stuff - I assume it will shake off and I don't worry about it. Proper golden coat will dry fast and generally they shake off most of the loose dirt. 

Use a towel if they are really dripping when you get home. But I wouldn't worry about. No crating. No dryer being pulled out.

Weekly baths get out all the dirt that gets caught up in the undercoat - but too much fuss to do on a daily basis.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Same as Megora, baths about once a week. They do manage to get rid of loose dirt on their own pretty quickly outside. Mud has to be rinsed off before they come in, and we just dry them off with a towel.


----------



## Tyche

We try to bath her once a month if possible. Sometimes it's more because she absolutely LOVES to play in stinky mud bogs.


----------



## IrisBramble

At least once every 2 weeks sometimes every week usually on a Sunday, shes get dirty playing in the yard and her under carriage starts to smell as well, this will be our 1st summer with her so i imagine baths will be weekly. I have a groomer on the next block so i will start using him to trim her coat, nails and give her a good bath now and again.


----------



## Maddy Sperling

*Brushing > washing (for the most part)*

My english creme snowy spent the first year of her life in a puppy mill and when she was rescued they had to shave off most of her fur because of how knotted it was. Now she low-key likes to be groomed because she knows that being cared for means she is loved. 
Knots in your golden's fur can make them very unhappy and they can grow in places you don't normally touch them. 
If you brush your golden enough (it helps with the shedding too) you'll easily discover when your baby needs a bath, instead of just when they're visibly dirty.
Tbh it very much depends on the length and thickness of their coat.
P.S. your dog is beautiful!!!


----------



## Parker16

Once every 4-5 weeks with Earthbath puppy shampoo. I brush him every day and wipe down his body and paws every other day.


----------



## Heidi5

Heidi is at the groomers every six weeks where she normally has a bath. She gets washed down with fresh water after she has been swimming or got muddy. If its fox droppings or something else that's just as smelly that she has been rolling in she will have a bath immediately. She gets brushed every day, she has a massage a couple of times a week and tummy tickles several times a day. lol


----------



## LittleCoco

I bath my dogs when they need it. It's hard to stick on schedule because there are times that they are extra active.


----------



## TanyaS

I only had Luke bathed at the groomers about 3 times a year, always before Christmas, beginning of spring, and end of summer. Other than that, brushing him regularly seemed to keep him clean. He definitely didn't need to get a bath more often than that. Even when he got dirty, I would normally just use a dry shampoo on his coat and brush it out, and then just wash his paws with shampoo & water if they were extra dirty.


----------



## Nosha

Is it too much to bathe my puppy once a week? I bought puppy shampoo and I'm using it. but after a few days he starts smelling that doggy smell and his fur gets dull and isnt as soft anymore so I bathe him again.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I bathe all mine every week, and if they get dirty, they might get a bath even sooner.


----------



## Cpc1972

Chloe only gets bathed once every few months unless she gets into something and needs it.


----------



## David Ewers

in the two weeks i have my new pup, i just take a wet towel without any soap. the little amount of dirt comes right off. he does like biting the towel though.


----------



## maxx of dante

what kind of spray you are using if you don't mind?


----------



## Wolfeye

Figtoria said:


> Okay - Golden newbie here. And owner of long-coated dog newbie.
> 
> We have a creek nearby where we plan to walk our baby (when we get him in July) and I'm expecting at some point, he'll be IN the creek (not till after all his shots, obviously).
> 
> So when you get the stinking, wet dog home - what do you guys do?
> 
> Crate till dry? Straight to the bath?
> 
> Seems like if we're there every day - he may need a bath everyday?
> 
> Thoughts?


A lot depends on what "stink" means to you, and what's actually in the creek. Lots of creatures live, die, and rot in a creek. That can make for a high degree of scent. On the other hand, "wet dog smell" is something that never bothers me. If you don't like the way he smells, bathe him. I had to bathe my Fenris almost every week in the Summer from his frequent swims in the local rivers, lakes and ponds.

The trick is getting them home without your car getting a shake-shower, then getting them to cooperate in the washing, then not ending up with the house soaked too. Fenris LOVED the towel after his bath. Bagheera likes to bite it. Once the bath is done, we like to close the glass door on the tub until he shakes himself dry. Gods, Fenris was soooooo stubborn at that. He believed it was his doggy duty to outlast the human, and once freed from the tub there wasn't a towel fast enough to catch him before he shook. Dogs have a sense of humor and they are competitive.

Gods, I miss that beautiful boy.


----------



## oceanlady

Only had 2 weeks and bathed last week because he was itching a lot and I did a apple vinegar rinse in case a flea got him although I haven't seen any.

I read from the dog whisperer guy that dogs don't need to be bathed ever, its more for us people and how often we want to do it, so he suggests once a month.


----------



## Redmeadow

I bath mine weekly because shes always in the field and always comes back wet, muddy and smelling funky lol.
I use a cologne between baths to help keep the offensive smells at bay lol


----------



## pchivvy

Oh my goodness- I feel quite ashamed now.

My Jaxson has probably had 2 baths since we have had him (he is coming up to 2 years old soon), yet we are always commended on how soft and beautiful his fur is. He often goes swimming and rolls around in muddy puddles until he comes out black sometimes, but other than allowing him to dry off outside and giving him a cursory rub down, we don't bathe him. 

Even the vet said recently that we obviously spend a lot of time grooming and bathing him because he was in such great condition and was very surprised when I told him the truth


----------



## Emily&Oliver

We were advised by our vet to bathe him every 2-6 weeks but NEVER more than once a week. Ollie goes to the beach a lot so he is often in need of a rinse so we decided on every 2-3 weeks for him.


----------



## Carrite

I wash Baby B "As Necessary," which probably averages out to every other week.

I like to use VO5 shampoo on my dogs; it actually is less harsh on their skin than some of the so-called "dog shampoos," and cleans better than the so-called "extra mild dog shampoos."

t


----------



## Brandi Cooney

Can you tell me what shampoo you use?


----------



## GoldenCamper

Brandi Cooney said:


> Can you tell me what shampoo you use?


Grass in the summer and snow in the winter. Their coat is carefree and they smell the way they do. The 'ole skunk remedy works fine for me 2x a year.


----------



## Rilelen

On average I usually bathe once a month, unless Abby's gotten particularly muddy or dirty. Like, if I let her play in the mud pool in the dog park, she's getting a bath afterwards. I swear by Isle of Dogs shampoo, especially their tearless version. Our breeder gave us a bottle when I picked her up and I love that it doesn't sting if it get in her eyes, keeps her clean and soft, and well it doesn't hurt that he smells amazing and clean for days afterward too.


----------



## Kaseyrad

It really depends on your dog. In our case, Jackson gets hotspots and has some skin sensitivity issues. He gets professionally groomed(with all the works) twice a year and inbetween it's when needed. Like last May he was sprayed by a skunk the worst thing ever. And I mean ever. You have never smelled skunk unless you know what a spray smells like. We came home and immediately washed him about 5 times. Sadly the skunk got him good and the next week I bathed him twice with a special solution. Then we were told by his groomer to hold off for a long time(6 months to a year) bcuz each time he gets wet, it'll bring that smell right back. So Jackson didn't get his summer or winter professional groom this past year. But I've brushed and used wipes and done that kind of thing. He goes in March for his first groom since the skunk and fingers crossed it all goes well. He also uses a fancy shampoo which my husband likes to tease bcuz he says the animals are prissy pretty boys, we also have a black mainecoon cat. But his shampoo is made by Veterinary Formula and I've always used the clinical care because it's an anti-microbial and anti-inflammatory. It was recommended when he was a puppy by our vet just to use when we do have to bathe him because he is prone to hotspots and has sensitive skin.


----------



## Redmeadow

Every week. I think I own the smelliest dog in the world lol. She rolls in all sorts and the smelliest of all sorts!


----------

